# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Convertir verilog en vhdl

## Bartacus

Bonjour, 

Mon objectif est de programmer un capteur d'image en vhdl. Pour cela je suis parti d'un fichier exemple.. mais il est en verilog.



```

```

Voila se que donne ma conversion (elle ne marche pas)



```

```

Un peu long mais je compte sur vous ^^'

Merci 

Bartacus

----------


## mith06

```

```

Attention du dclare un composant a lintrieur d'un composant. Ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## Bartacus

Oui c'est une erreur de ma part.

----------


## princesse91

Bonjour,
Je veux convertir un code du systemc en verilog . Y-a-t-il un outil qui me permet de faire cette conversion??

----------

